# Turf Management Courses



## Mark102 (Oct 6, 2018)

Has anyone taken any of the online turf Management Courses? If so, which ones and what was your experience? I am looking to broaden my overall knowledge and I find all of it very interesting. Not sure it would be a career path more just for my own use at this point. But who knows.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

There was a recent discussion on this.
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=24041


----------

